# Sloppy drinker, can anything be done?



## funnyguyMI (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey all. I just adopted a 10-month old golden retriever that tends to be a sloppy drinker. The drinking isn't as big of a problem as when he walks away from the water bowl and drips water for the next 5 feet... It looks like a lot of it is dripping out of the corners of his mouth, not off of his neck fur.

Has anyone else run into this, and is there anything that can be done? So far, I'm just dabbing him with a towel after he's done drinking, but I would like to find a better solution...


Thanks all,
-Mike


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*if*

if you find a solution, let me know, my rachel always does that!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh me would the person with the answer to this please step up and claim your million bucks I am tired of mopping. LOL

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought it was just Brady being a slob!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,put a towel around his neck and on the floor!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

A doggie bib LOL

Hooch


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Other than toweling him off after he drinks, no.

My friend is fostering a dog who has this problem and I know she's said there is water all over the place! LOL


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I've got 2 that do that...they don't swallow their last gulp...the mop is always at hand...sorry to say, you are stuck with the mess.:doh:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I hope you guys are joking!!!
I love the way Amber dribbles on tne floor AFTER A DRINK....
What I do is absolutely nothing because I know the water will evaporate within 2 miniustes!! Or I use the mob to clean the floo!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson does the same thing....It literally pours out the sides of his mouth. :doh:


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Indy does the same drip drip drip.
Get yourself a mop LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Buy a bigger mop!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

lol....both of my two do it too. I don't know that there's anything you can do to stop it either.....


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

We just say, there goes Niagara Falls!!! Their slobs but ya gotta love them!! I guess they're all alike huh?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine all do it , but Abbie is the worse... she will take a drink save a ton in her mouth and then walk over and let it run down your arm or leg so she can lick it off.....:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We tell everyone to leave their shoes on whn they come over because the floor is wet. There is about 5 feet between Tinkerbell's water bowl and the LR carpet, it is always a puddle of water. And after slipping several times on the wet floor between the water bowl and the kitchen sink, I put down an extra rug.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Both my dogs do that, It must be b/c they are so big.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz is a very neat drinker but my previous golden Max was a huge water slob. I can't tell you how many times someone would wipe out on the wet kitchen floor when the kids were small. When he'd visit with my parents it was like a battle between him and my dad. He'd drink and make a mess, my dad would wipe up the water and he'd go right back and drink some more. The equivalent of having the last word I suppose.

Best advice? don't walk around in flip flops, they have no traction on a slippery kitchen floor!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't the dribbling due to their flews? If you look closely, the inside edges of their flews are like canals ... water and saliva collect there. 

Bloodhounds have such pronounced flews they can fling saliva 20 feet!

Goldens are generally natural dribblers, not sure there's anything you can do about that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau is exactly like that so I put a towel under the bowl and the floor in front of it. I lay it the skinny way so the further he walks off he will be on the towel. Other than that just keep dishtowels laying all over the house to wipe the mouth.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No idea how to stop it, I just let Tucker drip all over the carpet. He's so sloppy half the time he gets water up his nose and starts rolling around on the carpet rubbing his face into it trying to get the water out... :doh:

Maybe try evelvating the water? I dunno.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

haha, I am so happy that everyone else has the same problem. Neither of my other dogs has this problem, and one is the same size as Taz, but not a golden. They are very dainty drinkers, not a drop goes out of the bowl. Then there's Taz. When she walks away there is water streaming out both sides of her mouth. Their water bowl is in the downstairs bathroom, and I just let her drip on the carpet. I even put a vinyl shower curtain in that bathroom because she kept soaking the curtain. Sometimes in the middle of the night, and we forget to put the toilet lid down, she'll sneak a drink out of the toilet, and I always end up sitting in a huge puddle the next morning.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Looks like that million dollar reward is safe for another day.

Hooch


----------



## funnyguyMI (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, I may have found a solution. Last night, I would put less water in his bowl, but fill it more often. With less water in there, Buster would drink every last drop, and by the time he was walking away, the water in his mouth was swallowed too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Of the three Goldens in the house - Liberty * Elliot are neat drinkers but dear Lexi has a drinking problem!

My Mother-in-Law seems to be the one that gets soaked everytime she comes over! Lexi loves her so much...thankfully, even though Lexi drips all over her, MIL still loves her...

We also tell every one 'keep your shoes on'


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Mine all do it , but Abbie is the worse... she will take a drink save a ton in her mouth and then walk over and let it run down your arm or leg so she can lick it off.....:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:



Maggie's mom - that is HILARIOUS! It must be kinda cute; i'd love to see it!!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny is a dribbler too. She could play for the Pistons; she dribbles that much!

Her water bowl is in the laundry which is really the hall from the garage to the kitchen. We bought a 9 foot length of runner carpet from Lowe's and put it down. By the time she reaches the end of the runner, she's done dribbling. At $2 and change per running foot, it's not a huge expense if she wrecks it. So far it's 3 years old and looks like new.

Can I have that million $$$$ direct deposit please!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Penny is a dribbler too. She could play for the Pistons; she dribbles that much!
> 
> Her water bowl is in the laundry which is really the hall from the garage to the kitchen. We bought a 9 foot length of runner carpet from Lowe's and put it down. By the time she reaches the end of the runner, she's done dribbling. At $2 and change per running foot, it's not a huge expense if she wrecks it. So far it's 3 years old and looks like new.
> 
> Can I have that million $$$$ direct deposit please!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


That was close but you didn't solve the problem just came up with a really neat and dry after solution but I will submit it to the reward committee. Cause it was a great idea for neatness.

Hooch


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Aw, shucks. I'm always just one number off from hitting the big one.

Hey, what are you doing up so late. I can't seem to fall asleep tonight and I've been trying since 10:00. Plenty of garden work today, fresh air, sunshine, no caffeine. I ought to be sound asleep. Drat it all!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My girls aren't bad. Buck left water everywhere. He had a strange way of drinking--he would his muzzle down in the water clear up to his eyes and think kind of suck it in I guess. His entire muzzle to his eyes would be dripping. Drove me nuts, but how I would love to wipe up after him again. He was also a sloppy eater and often would take a mouth full of food, dump it on the floor and then eat off the floor. I mostly fed him outside because of that, weather permitting.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Aw, shucks. I'm always just one number off from hitting the big one.
> 
> Hey, what are you doing up so late. I can't seem to fall asleep tonight and I've been trying since 10:00. Plenty of garden work today, fresh air, sunshine, no caffeine. I ought to be sound asleep. Drat it all!


I am on and off all night long. Seems I never go to sleep until the sun comes up. I guess having a heart attack at three am one time and dropping dead at 2 am another will make you a little leary of the night. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I hear ya on that one. I had a bypass x 4 a couple of years ago followed by an infection and removal of my sternum. Then they criss-crossed my pec muscles and I'm still uncomfortable. Nights are the worst. I can still feel the hospital at night. It's just easier to stay up. Hugs to you.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Aw, shucks. I'm always just one number off from hitting the big one.
> 
> Hey, what are you doing up so late. I can't seem to fall asleep tonight and I've been trying since 10:00. Plenty of garden work today, fresh air, sunshine, no caffeine. I ought to be sound asleep. Drat it all!


 
Caffeine withdrawals.:bowl: I need my coffee, and just lately its getting stronger and stronger. My woody isnt a messy drinker, but i think we dont notice it that much because he likes to drink all the rain water gathered in pots and things in the garden. Since im in England and there's loads of floods at the moment there's plenty of water in the garden.


----------

